# Corner Memorization Help



## tfkscores (Aug 6, 2009)

I've used the search thread and I cant find anything that will help me. I can memorize the edges easily just by using stories. When I get to corners....I dont really know I just can memorize them. I really wanna learn how to blindsolve and I watched badmephisto's tutorial on it last night so I haven't had to much practice with it but I'm very comfortable with edges just not parity but I can figure that out. Any have any tips for corners?


----------



## pjk (Aug 6, 2009)

I memorize them using numbers. Typically all you have to do is remember a string of 6 numbers. I remember them by repeating them throughout the entire memo and solve.


----------



## Kian (Aug 6, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> I've used the search thread and I cant find anything that will help me. I can memorize the edges easily just by using stories. When I get to corners....I dont really know I just can memorize them. I really wanna learn how to blindsolve and I watched badmephisto's tutorial on it last night so I haven't had to much practice with it but I'm very comfortable with edges just not parity but I can figure that out. Any have any tips for corners?



You can do corners as a story, too. Or you could try it visually, or with letters or numbers.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 6, 2009)

I see you commented on his first video. Also watch his BLD clarifications, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT2UBYhX5uM
I use 3OP, so I orient corners first then just permute them. But for Classic Pochmann or R2, all you need to memo is 2 colored stickers (correctly) for each corner -- the 3rd color is implied. Try the links at http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/3x3/.

_EDIT: I just watched badmephisto's first video a few minutes after my reply. It is very, very well done. My comments don't add any extra value, so you can ignore this reply. (I will try to prepare better next time before replying.)_


----------



## Kian (Aug 6, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I see you commented on his first video. Also watch his BLD clarifications, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT2UBYhX5uM
> I use 3OP, so I orient corners first then just permute them. But for Classic Pochmann or R2, all you need to memo is 2 colored stickers (correctly) for each corner -- the 3rd color is implied. Try the links at http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/3x3/.



You only need to memorize one color, really. You're really just memorizing the one sticker because you're orienting and permuting at the same time.


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok cool. Just wondering how long did it take you to do it because I feel stupid I haven't done it yet. It's been less than 24 hours and I've been sleeping for 12 of those and havent spent every minute of the day on it. So maybe I shouldnt be able to do it yet.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 6, 2009)

I learn letters right now.. well I learned because now I have too much work to do.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 6, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> Ok cool. Just wondering how long did it take you to do it because I feel stupid I haven't done it yet. It's been less than 24 hours and I've been sleeping for 12 of those and havent spent every minute of the day on it. So maybe I shouldnt be able to do it yet.



I chose the 3OP method (explained at cubefreak.net) because I liked the idea of having 4 distinct stages (+parity fixes). It took me a few days to feel comfortable with it until I didn't need so much brain power while executing.

My big problem was memo. It sounds like you have that mastered so Classic Pochmann should be fine for you. Train your edge cycles with eyes closed, until you feel comfortable. Train for a possible parity fix. Train with corners. Then put it all together. In a few days, I hope to see your "yippee!" in the BLD accomplishment thread!

@Kian, one color? Two sticker colors are needed to define a piece.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 7, 2009)

It's a lot of work, but of all the memory methods I have tried for corners I love the one syllable words the best.

http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memo-words.html

Of all the methods I have tried, this method is the one that makes it the easiest to memorize the corners very quickly and easily.

Chris


----------



## Kian (Aug 7, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> tfkscores said:
> 
> 
> > Ok cool. Just wondering how long did it take you to do it because I feel stupid I haven't done it yet. It's been less than 24 hours and I've been sleeping for 12 of those and havent spent every minute of the day on it. So maybe I shouldnt be able to do it yet.
> ...



You need to look at the piece to define it, certainly, but you'll only need to memorize one thing, I mean.


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok thanks for all the suggestions. I'm gonna try again tommorow. I think I will master the edges blind, then the corners so I guess I'll look at the cube twice, and then put it all together. I pray I can do this it sounds so cool. I mean solving a rubik's cube looks impressive this is even more.


----------



## royzabeast (Aug 7, 2009)

pjk said:


> I memorize them using numbers. Typically all you have to do is remember a string of 6 numbers. I remember them by repeating them throughout the entire memo and solve.



How does this work?


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok I can now memorize where every corner is but have trouble knowing which way to orientate them. Any help?


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 7, 2009)

pjk said:


> I memorize them using numbers. Typically all you have to do is remember a string of 6 numbers. I remember them by repeating them throughout the entire memo and solve.




I just learn to blind solve a 2x2  . I basically memo using a string of numbers, just like you. I denote every sticker(yes, sticker, not piece) a position with a number from 1 to 24 , and every time I need to swap a piece, I memorize the position of the sticker that needs to be located in the U layer to be swapped with a ''T'' perm. This way, I solve the pieces orientation AND permutation at the same time.

Hoped I was clear enough.


----------



## happa95 (Aug 7, 2009)

@tfkscores, if you watched badmephisto's tutorial, I assume you're using classic pochmann? If you are not sure about orientation, you might want to watch the video again. You shouldn't have to do any orientation at all, with the exception of pieces that were already in the right place but flipped.
Also, I recommend visual memorization for corners.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 7, 2009)

@tfkscores, if you want to use the 3OP method (which I use) explained at cubefreak.net, you can orient all corners first, before you permute them. Recognize and memo certain orientation patterns visually, like "Headlights", "Chameleon", "Wheels", "Pi", etc. on the U face and D face. See http://cube.garron.us/BLD/CO.htm. You don't need to learn all his algorithms. All you need to know is how to use (R'DRD')*2 and its inverse to twist corners. See cubefreak.net BLD 3OP for corner twisting to understand how (R'DRD')*2 works. I don't memo the orientations as a symbolic text string as Lucas mentions, but rather as visual images of Headlights, Wheels, etc, and how I might need setup moves.

Or, you could do Classic Pochmann corners, using sticker pairs just like you do for edges, as badmephisto explains in his first BLD (30 minute) video.


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 8, 2009)

yea thats the video ive been learning from, from badmephisto. should i watch another?


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok, can someone give me a link to what they think the easiest corner solution is for bld solving after or before you do the peice by piece edges because im ok with edges corners are killer though.


----------



## icetea666 (Aug 25, 2009)

pjk said:


> I memorize them using numbers. Typically all you have to do is remember a string of 6 numbers. I remember them by repeating them throughout the entire memo and solve.



I wanted to use same method for corners.But i'm bit confused on how you memo every corner with only one number.
I don't know M2/R2 metod.I use old Pochmann.

Is it possible to memo corners with your method even if i use old Pochmann?

If so,how?


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 26, 2009)

Numbers:

UBL is 1
UBR is 2
UFL is 3
UFR is 4
DBL is 5
DBR is 6
DFL is 7
DFR is 8

and then you just memorize where they go like this:


1-4
4-3
3-6
6-2
2-7
7-8


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 26, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> and then you just memorize where they go like this:
> 
> 
> 1-4
> ...



A relatively simply method, but more advanced than this, is to combine this with the Major system. In the major system each number is assigned to a consonant sound, and you make words.

The cycle you listed I will write as 1436278 which converts to the letters:
t r m sh n k f

You can add vowels to these consonants to create the phrase:
*tr*a*m* *sh*a*nk* *f*oe

As in, on the tram you shank your foe. This is much easier to remember than a long list of numbers. With practice the encoding and decoding is second nature as well.

Hope this helps,
Chris


----------



## icetea666 (Aug 26, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> Numbers:
> 
> UBL is 1
> UBR is 2
> ...



Ok...but how do i memorize the orientation?


----------

